# Interceed placement



## tbartram (Oct 12, 2016)

I was wanting to see if anyone knows if there is a code for the interceed placement. My provider used it in a procedure and I just cannot find a code for it. I have someone telling me it is a mesh so I could add that code, but I just don't see that it qualifies as a mesh.
Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Tracy


----------



## tracylc10 (Oct 19, 2016)

I can't find anything either.  You could try 57267, it says insertion of mesh or other Prosthesis.


----------

